# The "What's happening with me" thread.



## NightKnight

Use this thread to post about whatever you want! This thread is the very definition of Off-topic, because it cannot be hijacked!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

First prize a car?


----------



## NightKnight

You going to donate it?


----------



## spanky

hey we are back in action.


----------



## spanky

rats no one here.


----------



## NightKnight

Just us spanks?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

My wife started work a couple of weeks ago,we take what is going these days but the sad part it seems we're worse of than those on benefits.....how can this be?









Of coarse we'd be better of me working but after six months of sending 20 to 30 letters a week with no replies is becoming a bore now.


----------



## spanky

The government keeps saying there is plenty of work out there.What planet are they talking about,It cant be this one.


----------



## spanky

a supermarket opened recently near us,Over 1000 people applied for 50 jobs.What are the flaming odds of getting a job.


----------



## marcus sr

sniper,least you can say your doing what you can,100% behind what you and spanky are saying,its not easy at all these days

marcus sr


----------



## slingshot_sniper

marcus sr said:


> sniper,least you can say your doing what you can,100% behind what you and spanky are saying,its not easy at all these days
> 
> marcus sr


Your right there buddy and I don't get a C.I.D interview every two weeks like when we we're claiming,let me tell you that can be worth some not having to face those plonkers for awhile


----------



## spanky

SS you still there?


----------



## spanky

go on tell us ur real name-Mine is Boris bristlewait


----------



## spanky

Im named after me grandmother-she was a part time bouncer at mother care.


----------



## spanky

Sadly my mother died 5 years before i was born


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Mine well its John Moore and NO! I'm not a catalouque or university owner


----------



## marcus sr

lol mines cedric


----------



## spanky

Is Roger your father-there must be a family bond.


----------



## spanky

on me own again


----------



## spanky

cedric good name that-not as good as Boris,But close.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

spanky said:


> Is Roger your father-there must be a family bond.


The name is James







James Bond


----------



## spanky

SS if you have a large family will it be the Moore the merrier.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

BTW my father had a great name I think...Pal


----------



## marcus sr

lol i love boris,got a certain finesse to it


----------



## slingshot_sniper

spanky said:


> SS if you have a large family will it be the Moore the merrier.


No sir we all have different names....nudge nudge


----------



## spanky

yes the birds love the name Boris when i attend the clog dancing weekly.


----------



## spanky

I also play the rag mans trumphet at outings


----------



## slingshot_sniper

spanky said:


> yes the birds love the name Boris when i attend the clog dancing weekly.


someones gotta do it


----------



## spanky

slingshot_sniper said:


> BTW my father had a great name I think...Pal


My father was called handsome stranger-well thats what i was told


----------



## slingshot_sniper

spanky said:


> BTW my father had a great name I think...Pal


My father was called handsome stranger-well thats what i was told
[/quote]
No mate my fathers name was, Pal


----------



## spanky

And ,me grandad was called some soldiers.


----------



## marcus sr

hahahahahhaa ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## spanky

it may have been a soldier,If so he was AMERICAN my nan said one yank and they were off.


----------



## jskeen

sweatin by butt off building an entryway organizer for the wife today, no time for fun stuff like slingshots :-( 
I swear this stuff develops curves on it's own if you aren't watching it. What? Of course I cut the bloody thing straight, what do you think? It's not like I can afford one of those expensive curved saws or something.


----------



## spanky

Man what is a entryway organizer-You will have to excuse the dumb ? im a brit.


----------



## marcus sr

lol thas 2 dumb brits then i was gonna ask the same


----------



## spanky

hes gone still dont know what it is?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

A small open wardrobe


----------



## slingshot_sniper

How do I know? well I googled it


----------



## spanky

i will have to build one,Somewhere to keep the wife when we have visitors


----------



## spanky

could also use it as ammo catcher-would have to take the wife out though.


----------



## bj000

i am working on a slingshot today. its my day off.. then back to the grind.


----------



## spanky

you nearly finished it buddy?


----------



## bj000

yeah man.. i posted a pic in my taramac thread. im going to go finish it after my laundry is dry... 
i would love to be able to poly it tonight.


----------



## spanky

bj000 said:


> yeah man.. i posted a pic in my taramac thread. im going to go finish it after my laundry is dry...
> i would love to be able to poly it tonight.


I will check it out.


----------



## NightKnight

I am soooo ready to get out of work.....


----------



## NightKnight

What is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## bj000

i am going to make french toast and sausages for dinner and watching something with my queen.
i hope there is a decent movie to download.. 
i have quite a bit on my harddrive that i have not seen yet but i want something else lol


----------



## bj000

i think im going to wait until i can get the smell of polyurethane out of my hands before i make dinner tho.. drink this big beer i have left.


----------



## NightKnight

French Toast, Sausage, and Beer. Yum!


----------



## bj000

i pretty much make the best french toast ever.. not that i am farting my own horn or anything,.


----------



## NaturalFork

I cannot eat any of that stuff. I am trying to lose weight.


----------



## NightKnight

Me too. I am using the Livestrong Calorie Counter app on my iPhone app, and I have lost 15lbs so far.


----------



## spanky

morning guys


----------



## slingshot_sniper

NaturalFork said:


> I cannot eat any of that stuff. I am trying to lose weight.


You can buddy just don't eat a whole pig and the contents of a bread delivery van is all


----------



## bj000

i used to be quite overweight..
i lost it by being very very active all day.. i do not go to the gym or exercise , but i walk 30 mins to work,. 30 mins home and i am on my feet for 8 hours at work.
and most importantly you need to eat properly.
eat the stuff that your body needs not what your stomach tells you it wants.


----------



## NaturalFork

Stuck at work ... cannot wait to go home and shoot some.


----------



## NightKnight

Not feeling very well today, but still gotta work!


----------



## spanky

Hi Guys
Had one of those days today,Cant believe it,Yesterday i was hiiting everything i shot at.
TODAY couldnt hit the barn door if i was sat on the latch.
Never mind its me beer night tonight.Yahoo


----------



## NightKnight

I am playing Yeti games in the arcade.


----------



## spanky

just tried the hardcore game-trouble is i dont have a mouse just using pad on laptop.


----------



## spanky

NightKnight said:


> I am playing Yeti games in the arcade.


I am winning.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Its Friday I don't care


----------



## slingshot_sniper

leaving this forum soon I have just a couple of loose ends to tie up and I'm gone..for good

[edit] sick and tired being Called a anti or pollutant,to those who hunt? hunt all you like but injure rather than kill? well I'll be watching you.! . that's a promise not a threat? ...... happy days


----------



## NightKnight

Why is that?


slingshot_sniper said:


> leaving this forum soon I have just a couple of loose ends to tie up and I'm gone


Why is that?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

NightKnight said:


> leaving this forum soon I have just a couple of loose ends to tie up and I'm gone


Why is that?
[/quote]

[edit] I will stay


----------



## NightKnight

I think you should stay, and just stay avoid hunting topics. I know most people here would rather if you stay, including me.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

NightKnight said:


> I think you should stay, and just stay avoid hunting topics.


That would be the best move I think


----------



## spanky

SS dont you dare pack in.


----------



## NaturalFork

I agree! Slingshot_sniper must stay!


----------



## NightKnight

Back to the grind!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

No grind for me I'm a man of leisure ATM and its bliss a welcomed change to welding and grinding metal often dripping with sweat...do I miss that? heck NO!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

In fact I'm just about to take my dog "tas" out for a stroll and and enjoy some fresh air then I'll shoot a few more rounds..then it'll be about right to put my feet up after such a hard day


----------



## NightKnight

I would just like to say that you suck. That is all.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

NightKnight said:


> I would just like to say that you suck. That is all.










That is all!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Hi guys I thought I'd post here as it seems rather quiet in the cellar (OT) ,ALONE









Anyway my question is: How do I use this correctly? I got it today and I just want to get the best out of it,its a precision brass .36 round ball mold.

One thing that puzzles me,how to use the spur cutter,do I leave it locked and just pour lead then open? or do I use the spur cutter then open? any advice would be appreciated,cheers


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Now I have another family crisis,my niece has OD





















Just back from the hospital,she's fine but man she knows how to scare the family


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Hello; feeling much better. Now I can join the sensible conversations again. Sniper, don't you dare go ... there's quite a few who have dropped recently, we miss them too much already.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

OD?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> OD?


Sorry I meant over dosed


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Good job the hospital is only a three minute run from home


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Oh! I see. Glad she's ok. May I ask, is she in her teen years?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

slingshot_sniper said:


> Good job the hospital is only a three minute run from home


You had to run?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Good job the hospital is only a three minute run from home


You had to run?
[/quote]
Well yes sort of lol

shes 30 years but has issues


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Anyway I've sussed how to use the mold,

cast and shoot


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Family! Can't live with 'em, can't put elastic on their ears, and take them out for flinging stones.


----------



## bj000

i am staying distracted this month. i have dozens of forks to work on. im totally backed up.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

bj000 said:


> im totally backed up.


Try some prune juice.


----------



## bj000

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> im totally backed up.


Try some prune juice.
[/quote]
i eat a tonne of sunflower seeds.. they are like prune juice , only better


----------



## spanky

Hi John hopefully your neice will get some help in the future.

As for the moulds-the best thing to do is send them to me,I will figure out how to get the best results out of them.
I will then return them in a year or two,In the meantime i could sell you some of the ammo i make with them.
Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## bj000

yeah i need to try my hands at casting too. i am going to check out cabellas today and see what they can offer.
i can't imagine making them into a slingshot hahah


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Having just read some posts on RSSF has made me realize something I knew all along, I'm a "NUT" and a "Twit" such harsh name calling lol will I sleep tonight? "yes very soundly" knowing people who have made comments about me know absolutely nada about me or what I stand for...and for the record if any read this? what I stand for is a freedom to do whatever but without malice,cruelty or killing for fun..hope that is clear enough for you...that's all.


----------



## bj000

slingshot sniper , thicken your skin.. these people cannot do anything to you. and their words come from a place that you do not respect so why listen to them? i do not know you, but i have read some of your posts.. I personally would like to hunt some rabbit to eat, but not for just fun. I also think killing stuff just for the sake of it is pretty lame. There are much cooler things to do, in my opinion.
i hope you come back. i like your posts.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

bj really my skin is thick already and I found it quite funny to read...but as I only stumbled on it today I thought I clear it up is all.


----------



## bj000

oh ok.. i just can't imagine letting people get to me like that. 
I never allow people to control how i feel regardless of the situation. I believe it all boils down to a choice you need to make.
I hope your niece is ok. I have had my share of being around people who OD. I used to be addicted to drugs years ago and I know the pain that she and her family must be going through. My advice is to get her to move away. I moved myself to a place where i did not know anyone. I allowed myself to be reborn, so to speak. 
anyways, where is your avatar picture?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Ahah! my avatar is having a uplift should be up tomorrow,same flag just a different slingshot addition is all


----------



## bj000

oh ok cool. i was worried that you had no picture because you were planning on leaving still.. i was not going to allow for that lol.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Anyone in the UK can come visit me,anytime ..you can then make up your mind what I'm about,I look forward to seeing you,cheers


----------



## spanky

I will come visit you mate.
Get the spare room ready.


----------



## bj000

if anyone every makes their way to winnipeg, i will show them a good time.


----------



## THWACK!

Youse guyz seem to be grabbin' at straws trying to get something going.

Appears that I need to start another hot topic, following the box office success of the "Slingshooters Poetry Corner" and "Proudly Show Your Dawg!".

Given enough time and caffeine, I'll get something going : )


----------



## THWACK!

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Family! Can't live with 'em, can't put elastic on their ears, and take them out for flinging stones.


And unfortunately, as much as we'd like to sometimes, we can't use them for targets.


----------



## THWACK!

slingshot_sniper said:


> Anyway I've sussed how to use the mold,
> 
> cast and shoot


A slingshooters version of a Swiss Army Knife.


----------

